# My Moebius 1/25 Batman V Superman BATMOBILE build.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Imagine my surprise and enjoyment when I received this new 1/25 Batmobile sample kit from the upcoming "BATMAN V SUPERMAN film from the good folks at Moebius! Stay tuned for a full build up and possible video review here! Having opened the box and examined the parts, I can already say how "BAT" Happy I am!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish I was in your shoes with it already in my hands but then again seeing previews of the kit are going out means the general release is getting closer.

It certainly has a nice number of sprues and the parts look well laid out. Hope it builds as well as the Tumbler. The latest BvS trailer shows both the car and the batplane off well so I AM eager to get the kit in my hands even more.

Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

right there with you, Mark

my kit came today as well.

to the Batcave!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting those photos. I had been asked to shoot and post photos of the test shot, but even though I had the blessing of Team Moebius, I ultimately decided against it, as the tooling had not been polished yet and the surface textures were still a bit rough (as are ALOT of online critics, who also have a tendency to grab and repost images w/o including sources or context). Having just watched the "final" BVS trailer on YouTube, and Moebius confirming that the kits are on the water, my anticipation for the movie (AND kit) are at an all-time high! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Shut up and take my money. That is all.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great build up had a lot of fun...I will be super detailing the interior once I get more references. I may open the cockpit hatches, Left it loose so I can come back and add lights if I want.

Every Reference pic of the car is different, it looks black gray metallic...so I did all three. depending on the light it looks like the above colors.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That rear photo shows Tumblerish elements in it's design. I plan to light mine as well. Did you tint the windscreen yourself?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wondering- is the center frowny-faced port in the rear photo supposed to be the turbo/rocket/jet exhaust? 

Wonderful build- I am eager to get this kit on my shelf now more than ever...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Richard; check out the last trailer (dropped yesterday) on You Tube; that most definitely is an afterburner!
Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks super Mark!

Awesome that we are back to the days of a kit being out at / before when the movie is released! Feels like 1979 again.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Xenodyssey said:


> That rear photo shows Tumblerish elements in it's design. I plan to light mine as well. Did you tint the windscreen yourself?


Yes...I forgot to mention that,I did indeed tint the windshield...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Looks super Mark!
> 
> Awesome that we are back to the days of a kit being out at / before when the movie is released! Feels like 1979 again.


Indeed Paul! And thanks! Another Home Run for Moebius!!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking build. Just wondering, did you leave off the headlight units that mount to the front inner fenders? Looks like there's a locating hole where the headlights mount to.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spock62 said:


> Great looking build. Just wondering, did you leave off the headlight units that mount to the front inner fenders? Looks like there's a locating hole where the headlights mount to.


Yes I Did...As mentioned I may light the model.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More pictures...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More finished detail pictures to come!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

looking good, Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more pictures of the completed build. I deviated from the instruction assembly sequence several times(that's just me). Just a quick recap...I airbrushed the model during the course of major sub assembly builds. Again, based on the reference pics I have found it appears different depending on the light source...I went with the actual prop's pictures that can be found on the net.

I tinted the Windows, Added detail washes, The Wheels are semi Gloss Black as are various bolts. There is also brass highlights here and there.

Again as mentioned, I plan on detailing the cockpit based on reference pictures I have collected. Again, a fun build for me and at 10.5" a nice size. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Well Done Mark!

what color did you use for your headlights?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Well Done Mark!
> 
> what color did you use for your headlights?


Many Thanks Lou! I airbrushed Testers silver followed by a topcoat of Tamiya clear yellow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The typical boring bench shot...


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks real good and looking to buy one myself when i can find the best deal...

Not a criticism, but is one of the rear tyres reversed? The tread patterns are in opposite directions.

Cheers


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

sliuman said:


> Looks real good and looking to buy one myself when i can find the best deal...
> 
> Not a criticism, but is one of the rear tyres reversed? The tread patterns are in opposite directions.
> 
> Cheers


Sincere thanks! Yes indeed, an error on my part which has since been corrected in my final build up pics...Exterior build up pics. Still working on detailing the interior.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark,
it's not noted in instructions or pics anywhere, but do you suppose those indents on the back of the rear fenders ( the top ones ) are meant to be brake lights? 

I know, I know...Batman never uses the brakes


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Mark,
> it's not noted in instructions or pics anywhere, but do you suppose those indents on the back of the rear fenders ( the top ones ) are meant to be brake lights?
> 
> I know, I know...Batman never uses the brakes


I don't think so Lou...here's a pic of the actual prop...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you're right..it just seemed a natural place for them


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's where the fun begins...


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Excellent! Will have to try to get this...



Captain Han Solo said:


> Sincere thanks! Yes indeed, an error on my part which has since been corrected in my final build up pics...Exterior build up pics. Still working on detailing the interior.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for posting all these pics. You've pretty much ensured I'm going to get one!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Great work, Captain! I know some don't like the design but it is an appealing melding of the Furst-mobile and The Tumbler IMHO. Wish I was more excited about the movie itself.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zorro said:


> Great work, Captain! I know some don't like the design but it is an appealing melding of the Furst-mobile and The Tumbler IMHO. Wish I was more excited about the movie itself.


Many thanks! Another hit for Moebius! I am looking forward to the film. The recent teaser with Afflick's Batman in action looks promising.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I decided to make the cockpit open per the full size prop, since I will be super detailing the interior with scratch built parts....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/25 Batman V Superman build...I front gun now rotates, and the interior cockpit is getting detailed via scratch built parts per the actual prop.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, great another model I have to budget for. The only real batmobiles: Barris '66, Furst '89, Tumbler and BvS. Schumacher hot rods need not apply


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Oh, great another model I have to budget for. The only real batmobiles: Barris '66, Furst '89, Tumbler and BvS. Schumacher hot rods need not apply


I kinda like the Kilmer car...Not so much the film itself.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Opening cockpit with detailed interior is what Moebius should have done in the first place. It looks more impressive.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

BatToys said:


> Opening cockpit with detailed interior is what Moebius should have done in the first place. It looks more impressive.


It is always a juggling between adding features/detail and keeping the price low enough for more sales.

I would like to see a special edition version with the opening cockpit and detailed interior (like they did with the '66 Batmobile)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

PRETTY sure Paul at ParaGraphix will be working his magic on the interior. BTW, on "Beyond the Trailer's" channel on YouTube there is a video featuring some FANTASTIC stills of the car sitting in the Batcave's garage. Looks like there will be a turntable that rises by elevator (one of the ONLY cool things from the Schumacher era). Source of the photos is a kid's book I ordered from Amazon for like $6 plus shipping. It is a "flip" book; "Guide to Batman" in one half, flip over to "Guide to Superman". LOTS of set stills. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> PRETTY sure Paul at ParaGraphix will be working his magic on the interior. BTW, on "Beyond the Trailer's" channel on YouTube there is a video featuring some FANTASTIC stills of the car sitting in the Batcave's garage. Looks like there will be a turntable that rises by elevator (one of the ONLY cool things from the Schumacher era). Source of the photos is a kid's book I ordered from Amazon for like $6 plus shipping. It is a "flip" book; "Guide to Batman" in one half, flip over to "Guide to Superman". LOTS of set stills. :thumbsup:
> Tom


If Paul steps up to the plate, I am sure he will hit it out of the park with a kit that is itself a home run and fun to build!!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Captain Han Solo said:


> If Paul steps up to the plate, I am sure he will hit it out of the park with a kit that is itself a home run and fun to build!!!


That IS what the guy does! SHHHHHH, he might hear us, LOL! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Still adding details to the model, I have fashioned a scratch built interior based on the references currently available. I used Sheet styrene, Wire, Guitar string etc...Also to set it off I modified a figure to represent the current Batman...Also, the car is not black. As mentioned, the color shifts depending on the light source .
More to come, including lighting.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The designers should have put Bat like features on the car. It looks more like a Tarantula. It could be Black Widows car. The 1950s Bat hood would have worked on this car.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the design- the only part that jars me is the wasp-waist pinch in the middle. This is one of those subjects that looks great from most angles but there are a few which don't work as well. I am looking forward to having one in hand to do the old squint and rotate examination...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> I like the design- the only part that jars me is the wasp-waist pinch in the middle. This is one of those subjects that looks great from most angles but there are a few which don't work as well. I am looking forward to having one in hand to do the old squint and rotate examination...


I enjoy all the Batmobiles. The 1966 and the 89 Cars are my favorites. However, I really like this version! Although I have seen many clips of it In the film and on display, I am really looking forward to seeing it operation in the actual movie.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> The designers should have put Bat like features on the car. It looks more like a Tarantula. It could be Black Widows car. The 1950s Bat hood would have worked on this car.


I've always thought having bat symbols and bat wings and such on the car was cheesy. Once word gets around, everyone would know it's the Batman's car at a glance; there's no need to make it stand out more than that.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So my mods continue...As great as the model is the interior needs some love. Using plastic and scratch built parts I filled in where the dash is...of course the addition of the figure and the rotating guns on the front...more to come.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Mark; I look forward to seeing what you do next with this! BTW, if you go on YouTube to the "Beyond the Trailer" channel, she has a video titled "Batcave:New Photos" or some such. In the video are ALOT of "spoilerish" still images taken from a "young readers" (Scholastic) title called "Batman V Superman:Guide to the Caped Crusader". A few EXCELLENT shots of the dash (one from the driver's POV) and two or three of the car sitting on it's turntable in the Batcave garage. Looks like a combo of the grilled turntable from the '89 film combined with Schumacher's penchant for UNDERlighting setpieces. Not sure if this also serves as an elevator, but it is still WAYCOOL! I picked this up on Amazon for like $7 plus shipping and it is WELL worth it! :thumbsup:
Tom
EDIT: Video title is "Batman V Superman BREAKDOWN Batcave" on the "Beyond the Trailer " channel. A few spoilers as to the how, where and why of the cave, changes to the Alfred character and why Wayne Manor looks the way it does in the trailers...ENTER at your own risk!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> Mark; I look forward to seeing what you do next with this! BTW, if you go on YouTube to the "Beyond the Trailer" channel, she has a video titled "Batcave:New Photos" or some such. In the video are ALOT of "spoilerish" still images taken from a "young readers" (Scholastic) title called "Batman V Superman:Guide to the Caped Crusader". A few EXCELLENT shots of the dash (one from the driver's POV) and two or three of the car sitting on it's turntable in the Batcave garage. Looks like a combo of the grilled turntable from the '89 film combined with Schumacher's penchant for UNDERlighting setpieces. Not sure if this also serves as an elevator, but it is still WAYCOOL! I picked this up on Amazon for like $7 plus shipping and it is WELL worth it! :thumbsup:
> Tom
> EDIT: Video title is "Batman V Superman BREAKDOWN Batcave" on the "Beyond the Trailer " channel. A few spoilers as to the how, where and why of the cave, changes to the Alfred character and why Wayne Manor looks the way it does in the trailers...ENTER at your own risk!



Thanks for the suggestion! Nothing like a bit of good ol Modelers scratch building to put a stamp of individuality on a kit! More to come...including a diorama.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's like saying putting bat ears on the cowl is cheesy.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJUHAwRbXE0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice sharp and clear video showing off all your custom features.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I've always thought having bat symbols and bat wings and such on the car was cheesy. Once word gets around, everyone would know it's the Batman's car at a glance; there's no need to make it stand out more than that.


I agree, this car doesn't stand out at all. No one would suspect.......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon said:


> I agree, this car doesn't stand out at all. No one would suspect.......


Well, that kinda' proves my point. It doesn't need little bat symbols painted all over it or a graphic down the side that says "Batmobile"; people would figure that out on their own soon enough.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Any idea when this kit will be on the market ? Looks nice....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

f1steph said:


> Any idea when this kit will be on the market ? Looks nice....


Early rumors were that Moebius was going to try to have it available before the movie opened in theaters, but after checking a few websites it now appears that mid to late April might be a more realistic timeframe.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info.... I'll grab one for sure...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Sure the car stands out but it could be anyones. It could be the Spider Slayer. All the best Batmobile have the image of a bat on its grille.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BatToys said:


> Sure the car stands out but it could be anyones. It could be the Spider Slayer. All the best Batmobile have the image of a bat on its grille.


Sure, and the BEST thing to wear to fight crime is dyed bridal satin and spandex. And all the TRULY great actors should not be measured by Golden Globes or Oscars on their mantle, but by how many car shows that they have allowed kids to vomit on their bat-boots w/o breaking character. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Perhaps another thread by Batoys is in order to discuss the merits of a Batmobile with out bat references?
The purpose of this thread is to preview the new up coming release of the Moebius kit. And perhaps to share ideas with other modelers on build up ideas.

It's a fun build and a welcomed addition to any 1/25 Batmobile collection.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Early rumors were that Moebius was going to try to have it available before the movie opened in theaters, but after checking a few websites it now appears that mid to late April might be a more realistic timeframe.


Got my ship notice from Moebius today, so my guess is CultTVMan and Mega should also have theirs in stock next week along with most distributors, which means you should expect them in brick and mortar as soon as the first week of April. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is good news. Thanks for letting us know.



Bwain no more said:


> Got my ship notice from Moebius today, so my guess is CultTVMan and Mega should also have theirs in stock next week along with most distributors, which means you should expect them in brick and mortar as soon as the first week of April. :thumbsup:
> Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Well, it is SOLID news, not "on the water", "expected week of" etc. Moebius HAS them and ARE SHIPPING them. BTW, mine is a tiny order and traditionally the BIGGER guys get shipped first, so go with that...
Tom


----------



## Take 2 (Mar 24, 2016)

looking forward to seeing interior mods people do.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Andy; welcome aboard. I can NOT WAIT to see this movie!!! I have grabbed MOST of the EXCELLENT images of the car that were posted on Collider, and I received the Tech Manual today from Amazon that was released yesterday. What would be EXTREMELY helpful is ANY reasonably close-up shots of the markings/stenciling on the exterior of the car, similar to what appears on modern jet fighters. I know there are a few "NO STEP" markings near the cockpit there is SOME text on a blue triangle that APPEARS to be surrounding a lightning bolt (I have heard there is a self defense app involving electricity) etc. The tech manual has the BEST images so far, but legibility is something of an issue, so whatever you can post would be appreciated! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes indeed, any infos are welcome. Especially from somebody that actually worked on the real car. Darn, lucky you....

BTW, Are you allowed to tell us stuff about the car like is it fully fonctionnal or just a prop, what's the engine , any crunchy details..... 

Thanks

Steph


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's another shot of my build at a recent class I did on Sci Fi modeling...


----------



## Take 2 (Mar 24, 2016)

looks great. What did you end up using for the roll bar?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Saw the movie. It's great. 

Batmobile still looks like a big tarantula especially with the guns looking like fangs. I'm not saying it sucks. The Clooney Batmobile, now that was gaudy. But the 1950's Bat shield would have looked good on this one. Eventually they'll do it.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Do those 2 front lower plates move? They look like crash or ramming devices?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JohnGuard said:


> Do those 2 front lower plates move? They look like crash or ramming devices?


No. However with some scratch building the modeler can make them move.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Want ... this ... model.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I bought mine at a brick hobby store for $40.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

My local hobby store was made from straw and was unfortunately blown down, not by the Big Bad Wolf, but in the breeze created by UPS trucks full of Amazon and Squadron orders. He IS hoping to rebuild, but last I heard he was planning on using sticks, so I'm not sure how far he will get. 
Tom


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Bought ... this .... model!  And yes, at a local store. Glad I did, and look forward to building it!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's an interesting design. It looks like a small racecar, but it's actually huge!


----------



## tuco_ilbrutto (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, I don´t post a lot, but I wanted to ask if you noticed that there are two full scale batmobiles? They have different details ie the afterburner.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

terryr said:


> It's an interesting design. It looks like a small racecar, but it's actually huge!


They used one of 'em in a skit on Conan O'Brien's show last week, and it's so wide that it doesn't fit between the lane lines painted on the street.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

tuco_ilbrutto said:


> Hi, I don´t post a lot, but I wanted to ask if you noticed that there are two full scale batmobiles? They have different details ie the afterburner.


Hollywood usually builds 2 of everything, in case 1 breaks.

There must be cgi versions as well. There were 2 or 3 of these made, probably for stunts, to be later 'overpainted' by the computer effects.


----------



## tuco_ilbrutto (Jan 23, 2010)

What are those supposed to be? They are really crude!.

I was referring to these two:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

ummmm



tuco_ilbrutto said:


> What are those supposed to be? They are really crude!.
> 
> I was referring to these two:





terryr said:


> Hollywood usually builds 2 of everything, in case 1 breaks.
> 
> There must be cgi versions as well. There were 2 or 3 of these made, probably for stunts, to be later 'overpainted' by the computer effects.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

They used them when the batmobile had to smash through things/ ram other cars. Saves damaging the hero car, then they just cgi-ed over them.


----------

